# Sequin car transfers



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

So, here is a small video on how to bling up your car some more

Basically, the design is being set back wards shiny side up. 



SequinDemo.MOV - YouTube


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it just me, or is there more to the video? It about a 3 sec. video. Mike


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

its only about 30 seconds.. I will get more it was just showing the sequin machine in reverse.


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this sequin or stones? I'm confused.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

SELEGANT said:


> Is this sequin or stones? I'm confused.


Threadless sequin.. there is a cutter (similar to a needle on an embroidery machine) that cuts each sequin to make the design. 

The sequin is on a roll and the bottom plate is transfer paper (similar to rhinestone transfer) so the machine is making the word

LOVE


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

fatkatz,

Do you have a sequin machine?


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

No I don't but it sounds cool. Will need to look into it more.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No, I was fortunate enough to see them in action at the AA booth. 
They are amazing.. it has its own software but works off of .DST files. Its a worthwhile investment to look into. 

These transfers were done in reverse so you are able to see the Bling of the sequin, but also works as reversible transfers. It has a pretty generous size and the sequins goes 2mm to 9mm. 

I had pressed a shirt that was a combo of rhinestones and sequins the shirt was at least a year old and the transfer held up well. I will post some pictures. But, this machine is great add on to any rhinestone application.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> No, I was fortunate enough to see them in action at the AA booth.
> They are amazing.. it has its own software but works off of .DST files. Its a worthwhile investment to look into.
> 
> These transfers were done in reverse so you are able to see the Bling of the sequin, but also works as reversible transfers. It has a pretty generous size and the sequins goes 2mm to 9mm.
> ...


Great machine if you have $20,000 + to invest in new equipment.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Around the same cost as a rhinestone machine.. if you market it well with your rhinestones you can make great designs and sell transfers. 
Do you expect a machine that runs as fast as this with 3-4 different sequin size options to be cheap? Go to AA website and ask for a free sequin sample and you will understand the detail that this machine can do.

I stated its a great addition to your rhinestone (sales) whether you do it by hand or machine. 

Don't bark at the price.. anything that removes you from manually doing the job is not gonna be cheap.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> Around the same cost as a rhinestone machine.. if you market it well with your rhinestones you can make great designs and sell transfers.
> Do you expect a machine that runs as fast as this with 3-4 different sequin size options to be cheap? Go to AA website and ask for a free sequin sample and you will understand the detail that this machine can do.
> 
> I stated its a great addition to your rhinestone (sales) whether you do it by hand or machine.
> ...


I wasn't barking at the price, just offering information.
I have a sequin transfer tee shirt sample I got at ISS Ft. Worth 2 years ago that I have washed many, many times and it still looks great. 
I would love to have this piece of equipment if I had the money to buy it and the space to put it.


----------

